# Mefferts vs. Cube4you 4x4



## James Kobel (Apr 11, 2009)

I really need a new 4x4 since mine is an Eastsheen and total garbage. Which one would you people prefer, the Cube4you new 4x4 or the Mefferts? Also, do you prefer black or white? Compare and contrast please.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Apr 11, 2009)

I'd actually prefer neither; I'd prefer people to not make repetitive threads. In all seriousness, though, just get a Mefferts.


----------



## James Kobel (Apr 11, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> I'd actually prefer neither; I'd prefer people to not make repetitive threads. In all seriousness, though, just get a Mefferts.



Most threads out there are Mefferts vs. Eastsheen or only Mefferts. I want a good comparison between the two.


----------



## Vulosity (Apr 11, 2009)

If you are talking about the C4U tiled 4x4, then it is the EXACT same thing as the Mefferts. You can also buy that 4x4 on DX, as it is the same. Someone here has both and said that the internals are the same, just with different tiles. And, they are possibly made in the same factory.


----------



## James Kobel (Apr 11, 2009)

Vulosity said:


> If you are talking about the C4U tiled 4x4, then it is the EXACT same thing as the Mefferts. You can also buy that 4x4 on DX, as it is the same. Someone here has both and said that the internals are the same, just with different tiles. And, they are possibly made in the same factory.



I'm talking about the C4Y cube that Nakajima uses, the "New 4x4 cube". I don't think it's tiled.


----------



## Vulosity (Apr 11, 2009)

Can you give a link?

I think he has a stickered Meffert's, but still using an Eastsheen.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah, he used the Meffert's when he was 4x4 teamsolving with Takumi. But in all his other videos he uses EastSheen, he also says he doesn't like Meffert's because it is too big.

anyway, just get the Meffert's...it's cheaper anyway since shipping costs so much.


----------



## James Kobel (Apr 11, 2009)

http://cube4you.com/427_New-4x4x4-Cube.html
Isn't that one different than the tiled one?


----------



## deadalnix (Apr 11, 2009)

Both are really good. I haven't tryed c4y white.

c4y is better for external slice move and meffert for block turns (Rr for exemple). meffert should be prefered for staddler/roux or cage method. I prefer c4y for reduction.


----------



## Koen (Apr 11, 2009)

The centerpieces of the white meffert's break really fast.


----------



## crispy1337 (Apr 15, 2009)

James Kobel said:


> http://cube4you.com/427_New-4x4x4-Cube.html
> Isn't that one different than the tiled one?



Technically they are different because one has tiles and one has stickers, but other than that no. Almost every 4x4 you will see other than Eastsheen and Retooled Rubik's 4x4 are clones of the Old Rubik's 4x4. The tiled and stickered ones are exactly the same, Mefferts and C4Y are exactly the same.


----------



## ConnorCuber (Apr 15, 2009)

crispy1337 said:


> James Kobel said:
> 
> 
> > http://cube4you.com/427_New-4x4x4-Cube.html
> ...



But what about who made the clones? The quality of the plastic? The hardness/softness of the plastic?


----------



## rcnrcn927 (May 23, 2009)

Best get a C4Y. I would rather have a more common brand, but the tiles are illegal for competitions. If you could get a stickered one from Mefferts.com, where shipping might be cheaper, that might be good. You could also, if you were really rigorous, try to replace the Mefferts tiles with Cubesmith ones.


----------



## puzzlemaster (May 23, 2009)

rcnrcn927 said:


> Best get a C4Y. I would rather have a more common brand, *but the tiles are illegal for competitions.* If you could get a stickered one from Mefferts.com, where shipping might be cheaper, that might be good. You could also, if you were really rigorous, try to replace the Mefferts tiles with Cubesmith ones.



and again...


----------



## Faz (May 24, 2009)

Kobel: I hope to recieve my black cube4you 4x4 tomorrow (my black mefferts' core, and a few center pieces broke after a kid dropped it), I will post here comparing it with the black/white mefferts ones.


----------



## jcuber (May 24, 2009)

Koen said:


> The centerpieces of the white meffert's break really fast.



Only if you are very rough with it, and Mefferts will send you a replaement piece where Cubeforyou will not. I can give you a good comparison video of the two after I recieve my C4Y 4x4, and break it in.


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 25, 2009)

rcnrcn927 said:


> but the tiles are illegal for competitions.




Where the hell did you get that from?


----------



## rahulkadukar (May 25, 2009)

Get a mefferts


----------



## Neo63 (May 25, 2009)

mefferts all the way


----------



## Jai (May 25, 2009)

.. Have you two even tried the C4Y?


----------



## rahulkadukar (May 25, 2009)

Yes, it does not cut corners and that sucks


----------



## Jai (May 25, 2009)

The tiled one is different from the stickered one, according to Dan. They cut corners better, and have corner caps.


----------



## Faz (May 27, 2009)

The stickered cube4you ones are OK. They are bad out of the box, but after some adjusting and lubing, they are decent. (Corner cutting isn't great)

However, I would still go with the mefferts.


----------

